
Kallithea – A free software source code management system - conductor
https://kallithea-scm.org/
======
hysan
For the curious, this is an open source fork of RhodeCode starting from the
last version before it went business source (so 1.7.2) that popped up in July
2014. It's nice to see that they are fixing a lot of bugs now instead of code
cleanup resulting from forking. It would be nice to have an easy to find page
of all the releases and changelogs though.

------
gravypod
This looks need but I much prefer gitbucket[0]. It has been the easiest to
deploy and looks better then most things out there.

0 -
[https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket](https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket)

~~~
higherpurpose
Even Gogs?

[http://gogs.io/](http://gogs.io/)

~~~
gravypod
No, but I have seen it linked around quite a few times. I still need to give
it a try eventually.

I'm a Java-guy myself so using GitBucket saves time. All of the VM/compiler
requirements for building& hosting it are already on all of my servers. It
also adds a safety net for myself: if I find a bug, I can fix it myself
without too much hard work. It's just extremely convenient for my use cases.

I've heard nothing but praise for Gogs, so I definitely want to give it a.....
go some time. (I'm sorry, needed to make that pun).

Edit: Fixed spelling.

~~~
atomical
You can cross compile gogs locally and deploy the binary.

------
james_fairhurst
Not great that on the homepage you're greeted with "IMPORTANT SECURITY NOTICE"
with a massive security vulnerability in previous versions. Obv. that stuff
happens but not a good start.

~~~
bcg1
Kallithea is a fork of an existing codebase (RhodeCode) ... so this is not
exactly a "start", although to be fair I'm not sure if the issue on the
homepage existed before the fork or was introduced afterwards. At least one
other security issue was discovered and fixed that existed (exists?) in
RhodeCode as well: [https://kallithea-
scm.org/security/cve-2015-0260.html](https://kallithea-
scm.org/security/cve-2015-0260.html)

At least they are quite upfront about the issues, and IMHO I'd rather see this
kind of thing in a 0.1 version than a 1.0

~~~
james_fairhurst
Ah OK fair enough, yeah that's true I agree up front is always best. I was
probably too harsh.

------
rlpb
How does this compare to GitLab, apart from the Mercurial support?

~~~
ngoldbaum
Kallithea is community developed under a GPL v3 license. There is no corporate
entity primarily in charge of Kallithea development, and there is no for-pay
enterprise edition.

~~~
sytse
Just wanted to add that in principle the GitLab core team is in charge of
GitLab development [https://about.gitlab.com/core-
team/](https://about.gitlab.com/core-team/) It is a bit theoretical since many
core team members do work for GitLab B.V. (of which I'm CEO). By the way, does
Kallithea have any features that are in GitLab Enterprise Edition but not in
GitLab Community Edition?

~~~
rtz12
I somehow get the feeling that all you do is shilling for GitLab on HN.

~~~
sytse
Hi rtz12, I try to be informative and listen to fellow commenters. I'm sorry
to hear that you perceive it as you do. My impression was that the quote
'corporate entity primarily in charge of Kallithea development' was a
reference to GitLab as it is the largest (and only?) open source product in
this category with a corporate entity. I wanted to make sure everyone knew
about the role of the core team. As the CEO I think about GitLab a lot and I
try to be present everywhere it is discussed on the internet. Coincidentally
my last comment on HN was on an article about Twitter without any comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9361159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9361159)
But I certainly comment about it a lot of HN. Actually our company got started
by a Ask HN post.

~~~
sebastiank123
Hi sytse,

don't worry, they are just meaning us (the RhodeCode company which was co-
founded by Marcin, the creator of RhodeCode, and me).

The Kallithea project members have their own thoughts how professional
enterprise software should be developed, tested and maintained for a massive
scale and they do not think that a company or full-time employees should be
involved.

They forked our old 1.7.2 version from 2 year ago.

It is good that successful open source projects are forked, it increases
diversity and choice for all the different user segments and generally drives
innovation forward.

RhodeCode Enterprise 3, [https://rhodecode.com](https://rhodecode.com), is a
significant improvement to our old forked versions (in terms of performance,
security, workflows and VCS support) and the user can select now if he wants
to go more for a hobby open source fork project or a commercially backed,
professional software product like Gitlab or RhodeCode.

I wish all the best to the Kallithea folks even if it seems that their focus
lays more on talking about why the project exists instead of working in the
project itself and it is interesting to see how strongly the development paths
already diverged.

Best,

Sebastian

~~~
kasabali
> The Kallithea project members have their own thoughts how professional
> enterprise software should be developed, tested and maintained for a massive
> scale and they do not think that a company or full-time employees should be
> involved.

> They forked our old 1.7.2 version from 2 year ago.

You skipped to mention license violation claims:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/609709/](https://lwn.net/Articles/609709/)

~~~
ngoldbaum
See also the discussion the last time this came up on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9193241)

------
abhishivsaxena
Does anyone know an existing good way to version data rather than files?

I know of datomic, but it has time as a dimension - EAVT. Would be interesting
in some cases - financial data, content creation - to have both, the querying
ability of databases as well as git style branching/merging.

So for example

    
    
      blob = { id: 1,  meta: { type: "paragraph" }}
      // so you can query by meta.type
    
      version1 = { content: "This is a example" }
      version2 = { content: "This is an example" }
    
      db.commit("master", blob.id, version1)
      db.get("master", blob.id)  
      // { content: "This is a example" }
    
      db.commit("master", blob.id, version2)
      db.get("master", blob.id)  
      // { content: "This is an example" }

~~~
detaro
[https://github.com/mirage/irmin](https://github.com/mirage/irmin) might be a
candidate?

------
reitanqild
Anybody knows how this compare to fossil?

~~~
mlinksva
They're both free software dvcs hosting web applications, but beyond that
everything is different:

    
    
        git,hg...fossil
        no issue tracking...distributed issue tracking
        python...c
        gplv3...2 clause BSD

~~~
isxek
I'd say it would be better to compare Kallithea with Chisel
([http://chiselapp.com/](http://chiselapp.com/)), which does actual hosting
for Fossil projects. I see Fossil more as a VCS by itself.

------
Jemaclus
I've been building a toy git-like system for my own amusement, so this is a
timely post. It'll be fun to read and see how it works and how it compares to
my own.

~~~
kasabali
this is not a git-like system, this is a code hosting solution similar to
github/bitbucket.

~~~
Jemaclus
Oh. Hmm, I misunderstood then. Thanks for clearing that up.

------
pestaa
Looks and feels very usable just from clicking around. I should mention,
however, tweaking the colors a bit would have a huge impact, in my opinion.

